# souscription (fransizca)



## vesaas

Tekrar merhaba
Sanırım biraz önce sorum pek anlaşılır olamadı. Şöyle bir ifade var: "faire ouvrir dans les journaux une souscription en faveur des orphelins". Gazetede yardım hesabı mı açılmasından bahsediliyor? Bu nasıl bir şey olabilir?
Teşekkürler, sağolun


----------



## shiningstar

Yine merhaba,

Fransızcam çok iyi değil, bu nedenle sadece ne anladığımı söylemekle yetineceğim:

"Basında öksüzler yararına bir abonelik hesabı açtırmak/açtırılıyor" şeklinde anladım ben bunu eğer cümlenin tamamı buysa...  

Umarım yardımı olur.

Not: Forum kurallarında dört cümleye kadar metin alıntısı yapılmasına izin var sanıyorum. Bu şekilde sadece tahminde bulunuyoruz çünkü.


----------



## dawar

shiningstar said:


> Yine merhaba,
> 
> Fransızcam çok iyi değil, bu nedenle sadece ne anladığımı söylemekle yetineceğim:
> 
> "Basında öksüzler yararına bir abonelik hesabı açtırmak/açtırılıyor" şeklinde anladım ben bunu eğer cümlenin tamamı buysa...
> 
> Umarım yardımı olur.
> 
> Not: Forum kurallarında dört cümleye kadar metin alıntısı yapılmasına izin var sanıyorum. Bu şekilde sadece tahminde bulunuyoruz çünkü.



Katılıyorum!


----------



## miraculeuse

vesaas said:


> "faire ouvrir dans les journaux une souscription en faveur des orphelins". Gazetede yardım hesabı mı açılmasından bahsediliyor? Bu nasıl bir şey olabilir?



*"Basında" değil sizin dediğiniz gibi "Gazetelerde" desek daha doğru olur.
"Gazetelerde kimsesizler yararına abonmanlık başlatılması" denmek istenmiş
*


----------



## shiningstar

orphelin: yetim, öksüz anlamına geliyor. Kimsesizler tamamen farklı bir kelime miraculeuse


----------



## miraculeuse

*Ancak fransızcada bizdeki çocuk esirgeme yurdu için kullanılıyor "orphelinat". O sebeple bizdeki babasız ya da annesiz-babasız ayrımı pek yok. 

basın= gazete de değil. Journal'e basın demişsiniz sizde, onu da düzeltelim. *


----------



## Rallino

miraculeuse said:


> *Ancak fransızcada bizdeki çocuk esirgeme yurdu için kullanılıyor "orphelinat". O sebeple bizdeki babasız ya da annesiz-babasız ayrımı pek yok.
> 
> basın= gazete de değil. Journal'e basın demişsiniz sizde, onu da düzeltelim. *



Herkes birinin yanlışını düzeltiyor  Sıra bende. 
sizde --> siz de.

Tamam....şaka yaptım...gidiyorum


----------



## Kibele

Ben bu cümleyi "gazetelerde (ya da gazeteler vasıtasıyla) öksüzler yararına yardım kampanyası başlatmak" şeklinde yorumluyorum.


----------

